# Sex drive



## Richard gaskin (Jan 13, 2018)

How long before sex drive comes back, just started test 400 ?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Probably notice it within 3 weeks if I remember right


----------



## FullBack (Jan 11, 2018)

I noticed increased libido literally after the 1st week. But around week 3-4 you should definitely notice some changes. Just don't overthink it.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

The single BEST thing about any cycle is fu**ing the missus, wanting to f**k anything else that wiggles at you and fu**ing random women in your dreams hahah!


----------

